# Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Hallo Communitiy 

vor zwei Wochen ist mein zwei Jahre altes Tagan Netzteil kaputt gegangen. Nach Überbrücken ging es auch nur kurz an und dann wieder aus.

Dazu habe ich auch schon einen Thread angelegt gehabt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...hluss-im-laufendem-betrieb-benoetige-rat.html

Also musste ich mir ein neues Netzteil bestellen. Meine Wahl fiel auf das Corsair TX650 V2.
ALTERNATE

Eingebaut, lief zwei Tage und dann Sonntag morgens werde ich von einem Knall (nicht laut aber auch nicht leise  )  geweckt. Ich wusste zuerst nicht, was es war, aber als ich dann Montag den PC anstellen wollte, rühte sich nichts. Verstehen tue ich das aber nicht, der PC war ja aus...
Naja trotzdem ist es das zweite Netzteil in kurzer Zeit, irgendwas muss ja der Auslöser sein. Auch nach Überbrücken mit nur dem Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen rührt sich nichts. 
Mein Tagan hatte 800 W und das jetzt 650. Also an zu wenig Watt sollte eigentlich nicht liegen.
Konfiguration siehe Signatur: (das Mainboard hatte ich die zwei Jahre nur mit dem 24 Pin und mit dem vier Pin stecker angeschlossen, obwohl das Corsair auch 24 + 8 kann.. das Mainboard hätte auch acht. Meint ihr es liegt daran? Die HD 4870 schließe ich auch mit 2 * 6 Pin an. Einmal 6 Pin würden auch reichen oder? Zur Info: ich übertakte weder CPU noch GPU. Hab eine HDD und ein DVD Laufwerk und ein Gehäuselüfter. 

Ich kann mir es aber eigentlich nur an den nicht vorhanden Leistungsreserven erklären, da 800 W zwei Jahre hielten und 650 W nur 2 Tage. Im Mainboard Handbuch (Asus P6T Deluxe) steht, dass beim fertigen PC mindestens 600 W anliegen müssen. 

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe, ich bin wirklich ratlos und bevor ich den örtlichen PC - Doktor anrufe bzw. aufsuche, frage ich lieber euch


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Nein, an den 4 Pin liegt das nicht, hat nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun, wenn das Mainbaord zu wenig Strom kriegt, läuft es erst gar nicht an.

Sehr ungewöhnlich, dass das neue Netzteil schnell kaputt gegangen ist, kann Pech gewesen sein, daher würde ich es erst mal reklamieren und mir ein neues schicken lassen. Vielleicht nimmst du dieses mal einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## steinschock (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

An der Leistung liegt es sicher nicht.

Graka sollte schon beide 6Pin haben, warum auch nicht.
Normal langt für die CPU auch 1 4Pin, wenn man nur einenh hat.
Wiso man nur einen anschließt wen man beide hat kan ich nicht nachvollziehen, will ich auch nicht.

Davon abgesehen kann das nichts mit den defekten zu tun haben.
Evtl. kann das MB ein kurzschluss haben, oder falsch eingebaut sein.
Also z.B irgendwo falschen kontakt haben duch falsch gesetzte MB befestigung.
Schraube oder sonstige sachen auf / unter dem MB.
defekte Steckdose/leiste.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Man kann schon mal Pech haben, ist mir auch schon passiert das ich innerhalb von 24 Std. zwiemal tauschen mußte ( nein kein Chinaböller ). Tausche es aus ( Garantie ), und harre der Dinge die da kommen. Mehr kann man immo kaum sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*



steinschock schrieb:


> Evtl. kann das MB ein kurzschluss haben, oder falsch eingebaut sein.


 
Dann würde aber das Brett kaputt gehen nicht das Netzteil.


----------



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmst du dieses mal einen anderen Hersteller.



Wie wärst mit dem? 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Cooler Master Silent Pro M500

oder eben das Corsair HX 650 W ? kostet aber 107 
bin auch der Meinung, dass es am Netzteil liegt. Ich hab den Standard Lüfter von der HD 4870 ausgewechselt, weil er mir zu laut war. Vielleicht ist der neue Lüfter mit der Zeit auch verrutscht und löst irgend etwas aus.
Aber dann verstehe ich die ganzen hoch gepriesenen Schutzmechanismen nicht, die nicht schützen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Wie wäre es mit Cougar, habe damit recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Nee, das Cooler Master ist schon angegraut und nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Du kannst dir das Antec True Power New angucken, das reicht und ist preislich noch um Rahmen.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

schick das COrsair ein du bekommst ja ein neues, kann sein das du pech hattest (montagmodell) und dann heißt es abwarten. 

wenn das gleiche nochmal passiert würde ich stutzig werden, ein NT kann eigentlich nur durch extreme Störungen im Stromnetz das zeitliche segnen


----------



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

ich glaube beim Netzteil sollte man auch nicht sparen... ich weiß trotzdem nicht wieso ich 2009 für das Tagan 145 € ausgegeben habe  Naja Enermax ist dann aber doch zu teuer...

Cougar spezialisiert sich auch auf Netzteile oder? 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Cougar S550


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Du kannst auch mal hier im Corsair Unterform einen Thread aufmachen und den Leuten sagen, dass dein neues Netzteil abgeraucht ist, vielleicht können sie ein Austausch etwas beschleunigen, sodass du schnell ein neues Netzteil bekommst.


----------



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

danke für den Vorschlag, aber ich dachte ich nehme dann lieber einen anderen Hersteller, obwohl ich mit dem Corsair Ram auch super zufrieden bin 
was hat den der Supportformums-threat von Corsair mit dem Umtausch von Alternate zu tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Keine Ahnung, die können halt Alternate sagen, dass sie dir gleich ein neues schicken sollen und es nicht erst zu Corsair einschicken sollen.


----------



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Stimmt, aber man kann eigentlich ja auch innerhalb der 2 Wochen Widerruf weil DEFEKT und kann man auf dem Retourenschein anstelle des alten NT auch ein anders bestellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Wenn du das eh erst ein paar Tage hast, dann sowieso weg damit und neues her, fertig. Kannst dir das Geld wieder geben lassen und kaufst ein anderes.
Angeblich sollen BeQuiets länger brennen als andere.


----------



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

beQuiete kaufe ich nicht. ich hab iwas gegen die  
schicke morgen das Corsair zurück und fordere das Cougar S550 an.. dann muss ich eben nochmal 30 € dazu geben aber dann hab ich auch Qualität. 

Wenn ichs einbaue melde ich mich wieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Das S550 ist OK, sollte problemlos laufen.
Du kannst ja berichten, wie lange Cougar brennt.


----------



## Probola (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

haha ich hoffe 3 jahre


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*



Probola schrieb:


> ich glaube beim Netzteil sollte man auch nicht sparen... ich weiß trotzdem nicht wieso ich 2009 für das Tagan 145 € ausgegeben habe  Naja Enermax ist dann aber doch zu teuer...
> 
> Cougar spezialisiert sich auch auf Netzteile oder?
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Cougar S550



hast auch keine Garantie mehr auf das TAGAN, die bieten auch drei Jahre?


sonst, cougar s550 ist okay bietet 5 Jahre Garantie

wenn das neue richtig was kosten darf 

Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
enermax 87+ 500W | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland müsste 5 JAhre haben
Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 7 Jahre Garantie^^


----------



## userNr.8 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

und im Handbuch des Boards steht dass min. 600 Watt ankommen sollten? 
Das klingt aber komisch wenn man bedenkt dass die angeschlossene Hardware garnicht berücksichtgt werden kann. 
Ich meine dass ein 550 Watt Netzteil reichen sollte. 
Meines hat die ebenfalls die Leistung, siehe Sig. es hält schon lange und macht keine Mucken trotz übertaktung


----------



## Keygen (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Leckst du zwei leitungen die zueinander potenzial haben?


----------



## Probola (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

kriege das Cougar S550 zugeschickt. 
ne ich hab bei Tagan angerufen und die meinten, dass meins nicht 3 Jahre hat 

@ Keygen : kannst du das noch mal anders sagen? Hab ich was Falsches angeschlossen ? oder eine Problemlösung?


----------



## Keygen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

ich meine ob du einen + und eine - leitung zusammen auf deine zunge getanhast und sie abgeleckt hast und nein es ist kein joke das hab ich früher als kind gerne gemacht^^ vorgestern hat mein kollege 30v über seine brustwarzen gejagt ;D es ist einfach die neugier, ist völlig ernst gemeint


----------



## Probola (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

 ne das habe ich nicht gemacht. 
Dadurch könnte man ja theoretisch beim Zusammenbau für die Komponenten gefährlich geladen sein?  
tat es sehr weh?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Dann viel Spass damit, ich habe hier sogar den Großvater davon ( HEC Compucase ) und der lebt seit Jahren trotz Überlastung noch.



> ich meine ob du einen + und eine - leitung zusammen auf deine zunge getanhast und sie abgeleckt hast und nein es ist kein joke das hab ich früher als kind gerne gemacht^^ vorgestern hat mein kollege 30v über seine brustwarzen gejagt ;D es ist einfach die neugier, ist völlig ernst gemeint


 
esse doch einen Löffel voll mit Knopfzellen und springe dann wahllos umher, vielleicht gibt es dann an einem Piercing einen Funkenflug


----------



## Keygen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

was tat weh? das mit den brustwarzen? angeblich ja, aber ich bezweifle es, immerhin hab ich 22v geleckt und es hat nur gekribbelt, in dem haus im ausland was meinen eltern gehört ist es deutlich schlimmer 10 sekunden lang an 230v hängen geblieben, dat tat weh


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Das tut nicht weh, das ist hochgradig tödlich. Da kannste von Glück reden, das du nicht drauf gegangen bist...


----------



## Keygen (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

es hat weh getan zum glüxk habe ich den neutralleiter anangefasst, damit der strom nicht über mein körper fliesst, sondern nur übrt meine finger^^

mein finger ist jetzt halb taub xD


----------



## Skysnake (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Ja das glaub ich dir 

Da haste echt Schwein gehabt. Ich hab mir auch mal eine gefangen an der Kaffeemaschine die ich reparieren wollte . Zum Glück auch nur über die Finger geflossen der Strom, und auch nur kurz, hab das Ding weggeschmissen als ich eine gefangen hab  Leider war Wasser drin  Hatte da dann nochmals glück, das ich dann nicht im Wasser stand.... Der Arm hat mir aber gut weh getan und die im KH wollten mich mal gleich 24h da behalten


----------



## Keygen (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

autsch


----------



## Probola (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

endlich hatte ich heute mal zeit das Cougar S 550 einzubauen... und es läuft !!! die Frage ist wie lange .... ich hab jetzt für die CPU  8 pins verwendet und für die HD 4870 auch 2x 6 pin.... 

falls irgendwas ist, melde ich mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweites Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt ? Benötige Rat, was ich falsch mache !*

Jop, solange alles läuft, ist ja gut, falls sich was ändert, sag bescheid.


----------

